# Alright so...



## yukivulpes (Apr 8, 2019)

does XenForo have any way to set user-specific forum access? Given the overall quality of @Noctosphere posts here is making this landfill look like it’s been sitting here for 20 years and not flushed out properly, I damn well hope so. 

@Noctosphere I have nothing against you, but please stop posting garbage threads in here... this is meant to be “fun” rather than “idiotic showcase”


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 8, 2019)

You think Noctosphere is bad lol you clearly haven't came across any thread by NancyDS. Their shit is a thousand times worse than anything by poor Noctosphere.


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 8, 2019)

Noctosphere’s threads are weird fetishes and shit from what I looked at, what’s NancyDS posted


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> Noctosphere’s threads are weird fetishes and shit from what I looked at, what’s NancyDS posted


fetishes? Wtf


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

NancyDS has the "revival" and "reopen"  pestilence.

Nocto is quite different,on some days genius like Einstein.
The other day he has to "rest" from this exhausting genius day(s).
Mental diarrhea like the Professor said.

But a great one,don´t put him through the mangle.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2019)

Both are horrible shitposters.

Welcome to the EoF, they're the King and Queen of this place.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Both are horrible shitposters.
> 
> Welcome to the EoF, they're the King and Queen of this place.


Youre not very impartial for a moderator


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 8, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Both are horrible shitposters.
> 
> Welcome to the EoF, they're the King and Queen of this place.


Yes but which one is the queen lol.


----------



## AtsuNii (Apr 8, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes but which one is the queen lol.


You should let them fight that out, sit back and get some popcorn.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> You should let them fight that out, sit back and get some popcorn.


Well I'm rather shocked that NancyDS has outlived Noctosphere on the site. So long Mr Nocto.

My money was always on Nancy going first.


----------

